# Toad eats snake on camera in China



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 8, 2009)

*Published:* 7-03-2009
*Source:* Daily Telegraph
*Author:* 

In what could be a world first, a toad has been caught on camera eating a whole snake in just five minutes, in a direct reversal of their normal roles....

*Read More...*






_image from http://www.ananova.com_


----------



## Serpentor (Jul 8, 2009)

toads are like amphibian labradors. srsly.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 8, 2009)

Theres a pic of a GTF eating a snake somewhere


----------



## jessb (Jul 8, 2009)

Serpentor said:


> toads are like amphibian labradors. srsly.


 
As long as toads don't start stealing whole BBQ chickens and loaves of expensive sourdough from the kitchen table and eating them (including paper bag) like our labrador! :lol:


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jul 8, 2009)

:shock: look at the snake... i want one...


----------



## -Andrew- (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think that snake is actually a Jerdon's pit viper as the article suggests.

Ken Griffith's book Frogs & reptiles of the Sydney region has a pic of the green tree frog eating a Bandy bandy.


----------



## Varanus1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Its a tiger Keelback, _Rhabdophis tigrinus_

Cheers,
Trent.


----------

